# Sexiest Ferrari ever?



## Philip

The new F12 Berlinetta:

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/new-ferrari-f12-revealed-2012-02-29

What's your favourite Ferrari model?


----------



## Kopachris

Sexiest Ferrari ever?

This one:


----------



## Philip

Kopachris said:


> Sexiest Ferrari ever?
> 
> This one:


No.

_______


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This one's pretty hot.... (Tiffany Ferrari)










And this one's pretty sexy as well...










This one, however, really got my attention.


----------



## violadude

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This one's pretty hot. (Tiffany Ferrari)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These three aren't bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one, however, really got my attention.


 ....erm....excuse me for a moment....be back in 30.....


----------



## Philip

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This one, however, really got my attention.


MOAR


----------



## Mesa

Less teenage vulgarity, more car.










Arcade massive repruzen. *ahem*.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Less teenage vulgarity, more car.

Some people, unfortunately, have a strange sense of priorities.


----------



## Couchie

I don't get nice cars. Why would you want one. The people who own them are scared to drive and park them. The other day I nailed a concrete post in a parkade. Did I care? No. I drive a ******* GMC truck. It gets me from A to B.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Couchie said:


> I don't get nice cars. Why would you want one. The people who own them are scared to drive and park them. The other day I nailed a concrete post in a parkade. Did I care? No. I drive a ******* GMC truck. It gets me from A to B.


" A ******* GMC truck will get you from A to B. A ferrari takes you everywhere."

-- Albert Einstein


----------



## Philip

Couchie said:


> I don't get nice cars. Why would you want one. The people who own them are scared to drive and park them. The other day I nailed a concrete post in a parkade. Did I care? No. I drive a ******* GMC truck. It gets me from A to B.


Word lol...


----------



## Kopachris

Philip said:


> No.
> 
> _______


Yes. 



Couchie said:


> I don't get nice cars. Why would you want one. The people who own them are scared to drive and park them. The other day I nailed a concrete post in a parkade. Did I care? No. I drive a ******* GMC truck. It gets me from A to B.


You could say the same about any nice thing. People who own nice cars should be able to drive with enough precision to not hit a concrete post like that.



Dodecaplex said:


> " A ******* GMC truck will get you from A to B. A ferrari takes you everywhere."
> 
> -- Albert Einstein


I think you're misquoting him slightly. :lol:


----------



## sospiro

*Ferrari F2012 which will hopefully win us the WCC & WDC this year*










*Fernando Alonso watches from the Pit Lane during testing at Circuit de Catalunya, Barcelona last month*

Sexiest Ferrari, sexiest driver


----------



## Philip

Couchie said:


> I don't get nice cars. Why would you want one. The people who own them are scared to drive and park them. The other day I nailed a concrete post in a parkade. Did I care? No. I drive a ******* GMC truck. It gets me from A to B.







*Meanwhile in Canada:*


----------



## sospiro

Ferrari F1 through the ages (Shell commercial)


----------



## Miaou




----------



## science

Maybe the ladies should have a little eye-candy too.

If _that_ counts.


----------



## sospiro

science said:


> Maybe the ladies should have a little eye-candy too.


Yes ....



science said:


> If _that_ counts.


No ....


----------



## Amfibius

Here are a few of my favourites 










Ferrari 156 "Sharknose"










Ferrari 250 LM










Ferrari 365 "California"


----------



## kv466

Ya'll are pretty darned funny...I'll stick with my Honda; can't fit a drumset and p.a. into a Ferrari.


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> You could say the same about any nice thing. People who own nice cars should be able to drive with enough precision to not hit a concrete post like that.


Most nice things you don't have to worry about exposing to harsh weather, idiots who can't drive, people like me who can't park, or will give you a nice dent from their door, jealous people who will key you, etc.


----------



## Guest




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Given the choice between the hot girl and the hot car, someguy goes for the composer of noise. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Guest

You didn't listen to the clip, did you? 

Why am I not surprised?

Maybe give it a listen. ('Course, doing so will cause you some embarrassment. But you'll get over it.)

(Ferrari was not a noise composer, by the way.)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The latest work of art from Ferrari - F12 Berlinetta unveiled a few days ago.


----------



## Philip

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The latest work of art from Ferrari - F12 Berlinetta unveiled a few days ago.


Yes, i think that was the object of the original post.....................


----------



## Mesa

I'm no massive motor enthusiast - but that new one looks more like a Bugatti/Mazda turbo combo than a Ferrari. Looks particularly appealing, though.

Ferrari's image is 90% sex appeal, so unsurprisingly their team may be planning on hoiking this guy when his contract runs out:









The male:female hotness ratio has now achieved equilibrium.


----------



## Lenfer

These are not the same as my car but my car is a little old fashioned sports car with this kind of shape. I was given for my 16th birthday but haven't used it awhile. I can't remember what kind it is and I don't get to drive it much as it's in storage at my family's home aboard.

I don't see the fascination with cars but I think these have more character than newer models. I do miss going for a drive on a Sunday afternoon but there are not as many places to go here.


----------



## Guest

Speaking of sexy, if it's not out of line, who is the person of your avatar?


----------



## Kopachris

Lenfer said:


>


Off-topic: Google Image search is getting pretty good. Doing a search on that image URL provided this result: "Best guess for this image: chamonix porsche." The link provided Google search results for the Porsche 550 Spyder (and variants thereof) which confirmed my own guess.

Also, Porsche makes sexier cars than Ferrari.


----------



## Lenfer

some guy said:


> Speaking of sexy, if it's not out of line, who is the person of your avatar?


No no of course not it's *Audrey Hepburn*.


----------



## quack

Luc Ferrari was my first thought for this thread as well. Much prefer music to leering consumerism. As some guy beat me to the best here is second draw Ferrari (with a little bit of added leering).


----------



## Guest

Audrey Hepburn??? Unpossible.

The only actress I ever had a crush on growing up, and me not recognize a picture of her?

Incroyable.

(At least no one can fault me for my taste, any more, eh?:lol


----------

